

Startup Quote: Jack Ma, lead founder, Alibaba - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2415148093

======
raychancc
If there are nine rabbits on the ground and you want to catch one, just focus
on one.

\- Jack Ma

<http://startupquote.com/post/2415148093>

